# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor nga Davius

## Davius

Pershendetje.

Duke surfuar ne net shpesh has ne gjera interesante qe te relaksojne mendjen dhe te clodhin sadopak. Vendosa te hap kete teme qe te postoj dicka interesante qe edhe ju te relaxoni nje cike.

Qeshni me to!

***

Morri, Revistë humoristike, Del kur t`i çohet...

Eshte nje reviste teper e mire...dhe teper humoristike dhe qe prek tema aktuale sidomos ato kosovare...

Kushton 1 euro...ejjjj kjo nuk eshte reklame e hap kete teme se ka nje foto te mire...hmmmmm dhe interesante...

----------


## Davius

Ja edhe ballina e revsites per kete jave:

----------


## Davius

*"Mallkimi" kosovar.*

1. Marsh pjesë në emisionin  e RTK-së "Ngjyra jete"
2. Të këndoftë Ziber Avdiu në dasëm.
3. Paç frizurën si të Bajram Rexhepit.
4. Paç gruan llafazane si Valentina Saraçini
5. E folsh shqipen si Labi e Loca
6. Qofsh orator si Benet Kaçi
7. Marsh shpërblim "Zhurma Show"
8. Paç zë të mirë si Brikena Beqiri
9. U ngujofsh në ashensor me Genta Ismajlin
10. T'u bëfte gruaja Zhade...

----------


## Xhixhua

urime albanesce....

tu bofte jeta gradaciele
tu bofte vorri dyqon petllash
u bofsh sa te dush vete ( 100 vjec per ditelindje) ...se nuk po te vej limit
te pjellte gruaja si lopa cones (kjo osht urim ka lagjia ime ) 
t'nigjofte shpirti aheng gjithe jeten
ta bofte zoti rrugen pasqyre
Te rroje goca ... ka lind 4 kile... hiqi i kile ne shtoi i bile ( fadil hasa).

----------


## Davius

_Pershendetje.

Po hap edhe une kendin tim te humorit . do postoj disa barcoleta te ndryshme duke filluar nga ato per bjondet, per policet, per politikanet, disa karikatura e keshtu me radhe, kenaquni dhe te ju qesh zemra nga humori .... _  

*Ja edhe barcoleta e pare....*
*********************
Fluturojne Bush, Putin dhe Fatos Nano me avion. Avionit I prishet motori dhe atyre u duhet te hidhen, por ka vetem nje parashute. Atehere e hedhin ne vote se kushdo ta marre. Fiton Nano, merr parashuten, I pershendet dhe hidhet. Putin I thote Bushit: Do te hidhemi pa parashute. Beme votime te fshehta dhe ai fitoi. Skemi cbejme.
- Mire, - I thote Bush  por, nuk e kuptoj si eshte e
mundur qe ai fitoi 1700 vota me teper.
**********************

----------


## Davius

Suksesi eshte ... 

Ne moshen 4 vjec sukses eshte te mos shurrosh ne breke.
Ne moshen 12 vjec sukses eshte te kesh shoke.
Ne moshen 16 vjec sukses eshte te kesh patente shoferi.
Ne moshen 20 vjec sukses eshte te besh seks.
Ne moshen 35 vjec sukses eshte te kesh para.
Ne moshen 50 vjec sukses eshte kesh para.
Ne moshen 60 vjec eshte te besh seks.
Ne moshen 70 vjec sukses eshte te kesh patente shoferi.
Ne moshen 75 vjec sukses eshte te kesh shoke.
Ne moshen 80 vjec sukses eshte te mos shurrosh nebreke.

----------


## Davius

*Anektoda per Bjondet*  

_-Perse perdorin kontraceptiv bjondet?_ Qe te dine cila dite e javes eshte.

_-Si mbytet nje bjonde?_ Me nje pasqyre ne fund te pishines.

_-Cfare i thote mamaja vajzes se saj bjonde para se te shkoj ne takim?_ Nese nuk je ne krevat para mesnates ktheu ne shtepi.

_-Si e beni nje bjonde te qesh te henen ne mengjez?_ I'a them shakane qe te premten ne darke.

_-Perse i beri Zoti bjondet?_ Sepse delet nuk mund te sjellin birren nga frigoriferi.

_-Cilat jane 5 vitet me te veshtira per bjonden?_ Cikli i fillores.

_-A ka me budallacka se bjondet?_ Patjeter-birrat.

_-Pse bjondet nuk hane banane?_ Se nuk gjejne zinxhirin.

_-Pse ato perdorin buzkuq jeshil?_ Se i kuqi do te thote STOP.

_-Sa bjonde duhen qe te ndizen dritat?_ Asnje.Te gjitha i shuajne.

_-Cfare kane te perbashket nje bjonde dhe nje shishe birre?_ Te dyja jane bosh nga qafa e larte.

_-Cpune ka nje brune mes dy bjondeve?_ Ben punen e perkthyesit.

_-Nga e kupton qe nje bjonde ka hapur frigoriferin?_  Nga shenja e buzekuqit ne kastravec.

_-Cfareben nje bjonde kur zgjohet?._Shkon ne shtepi prenzantohet.

_-Cfare tha nje bjonde kur e kuptoi se ishte me barre?_ Eshte i sigurt i imi?

_-Bien nje brune e nje bjonde nga kati i gjashte .Kush vritet?_ Brunia se bjondja ka humbur rrugen.

_-Pse jane kaq te shumta shakate per bjondet?_ Qe ti kujtojne brunet.

_-Cfare ben nje bjonde kur ka periodat?_ Kerkon te gjeje kush e qelloi.

_-Dialog ndermjet bjondesh:-_Shume te cuditshme corapet qe ke veshur, njera bezhe,tjetra e zeze. Dhe mendo qe eshte gjetur dhe nje pale tjeter keshtu ne shtepi.

----------


## Davius

Hyn nipi ne dhome dhe sheh gjyshen qe po shihte nje film porno ne tv dhe ky I cuditur I thote: Uuu gjyshe, cfare po shef ashtu? Ato sjane gjera per ty.
Dhe gjyshja ia kthen: Jo mor jo, vetem du me pa a kane me u marre ne fund kta te dy.

Para deres se parajses presin nje prift dhe nje shofer. Shfaqet te dera Shen Pjetri dhe lejon te futet brenda vetem shoferin. Hidhet prifti I indinjuar:
Zoti Shen Pjeter, po si ka mundesi qe lejoni ate e jo mua qe jam njeri I shenjte??? Shen Pjetri: Shiko I dashur: ndersa ti ke mbajtur meshe, te tjeret kane fjetur, ndersa kur ky ka nisur makinen te tjeret jane lutur.

Pyetje: Perse bjondet nuk flasin kur bejne dashuri?
Pergjigje: Sepse mami u ka thene qe te mos flasin me
personat e panjohur.

----------


## Davius

Lante gruaja femijen ne legen. Mbush legenin dhe kap femijen per veshi dhe fillon ta zhyse ne uje. Ne ate moment hyn I shoqi dhe I cuditur e pyet: Cfare benashtu moj, ia shkule veshin. - Po pra, hajde futi ti duart ne uje te vluar.


Polici rrugor ndal nje shofer qe po ecte me shpejtesi:
- Fryj ketu!  I thote shoferit duke I dhene pipin
per testin e alkoolit.
- Nuk mundem se jam me astme- I thote ky.
- Mire, hadje me mu ne laborator me te marre gjak.
- Nuk mundem se jam me hemofili.
- Epo mire atehere, ec ne kete vijen e bardhe.
- Nuk mundem se jam I dehun.

----------


## Davius

*Revista: Lepuri dhe Breshka*

1. Pasiqë revista jonë Lepuri dhe Breshkanuk po del në kohë, shumë organizata të huaja dhe të vendit na u kërcënuan me ultimatum se edhe nëse me tej vazhdojmë kështu, selitë e revistës sonë anembanë botës mund të bombardoheshin nga aeroplanet  B52 të NATO-s , për mos përfillje të   sugjerimeve të tyre.

2. Edhe pse revista jonë është jopolitike, me të madhe atë e marrin funksionerët e lartë shtetror , vendas dhe te huaj si: Bush, Putin, Toni Bler, Osama Bin Lladen, pastaj nga vendasit Thaçi, Rugova, Arben Xhaferi , Ali Ahmeti, Sali Berisha , Fatos Nano e shume te tjerë, kjo gjë u zbulua nga korespodentët tanë anembanë botës  ku na treguan se ato më shumë adhurokan këndin zemër e vetmuar

3. Ndërmarjet gazetare kineze na dërguan me mijëra letra ku ankohen për rënien e numrit të mushterive të tyre për shkak të shitjes së revistes sone Lepuri dhe Breshka dhe na treguan se web faqja jonë www.lepuri-dhe-breshka.com dhe e-maili i revistës sonë: contact@lepuri-dhe-breshka.com është bllokuar tërësisht nga hakerat kinezo -japonez të paguar nga ato. 

4. Me daljen e numrit të 469, të revistes sone Lepuri dhe Breshka në Hollywood u mbajt një koktej i gjthëmbarshëm , ku u festua u kendua dhe u  e dini ju më.

5. Duhet të pranojmë se buxheti jonë u rrit për 53 milion euro këtë jave. Janë këto para të dërguara nga Orlando Bloom, sepse në numrin e kaluar gjegjsisht numrin 468, kishim botuar posterin e tij bardh e zi në  faqen e fundit.

6. Ky vit që po kalon është tërësisht  nën kthetrat e revistës sonë Lepuri dhe Breshka kjo më së miri shihet në popullaritetin që e kemi aritur anembanë botës dhe botimit te revistës sonë në 342 gjuhë të ndryshme të botës plus interes shfaqin edhe disa fise te vjetra egjiptiane qe kerkojne qe revisten ta botojme edhe ne gjuhen e tyre me shkrim heroglif!

*NGA KORESPODENTËT TANË TË SHKEPT  NËPËR BOTË  
                                                         Maj,  2005*

----------


## Davius

Prezantimi Prezantohem para jush,
Me quajn Nexho e jo tush,
Kam pas shpin n Barbullush,
Qa baj une se ban gjithkush.
Kam shoqni une me Xhorxh Bush.
Un jam Nexho taksirati,
mu me rrin 12 Sahati.
Asnjeher s'm ka lan Takati.
E kam Baben nga Berati.
Ca them une e ban Vesh gjati,
Nder Shqiptar jam ma bark-thati.
Une jam Nexho teveqeli

Me del gjumi kur kendon gjeli
Nder punetor jam ma demeli
Me pelqen shume ciftateli
Nder 8 klase 6 here ngeli
N'trupin tem ma i thelle asht beli.
Une jam Nexh i parrum 
du me u rru por nuk m'ban shkum
Me nje gru jam i martum
Kam tre fmi e m'duken shume
Edhe nje e kam t'fillum.

Edhe ne kamb mu m'vjen gjume
dukem krejt si zog i trum.
Mu te tan me therrsin AR
Un kam hapin nje hektar
E kam vjehrrin katundar
Prej tij kam une gjithmone zar
Se me jep me hanger bar
Te tan thojn se jam qyqar
Gjuetar jam pa zagare
I marr klubet mar e mar

Katundare e qytetare
Nga kelmendi deri n'Pentare
Edhe kryt e kam me thinja
Qa them une e ban partija
Se ne shkolle m'ka rrah zotnija
Ku jam une ndodhet trimnija
mbi detyrat asht bujqesia
Ne kat t'pest asht njit hardhija
E ma shum m'pelqen rakija.
Un pra jam Nexho hareja

Vesh e njesh me tesha t'reja
Jam i lindur per beteja
Per mua asht vec kabareja
E kam kryt tan neja-neja
E byftekut i them eja
Vetem mu nuk m'bjen rrufeja
Se jam rrit tek P.T.T-ja
Kam punu n' N.SH.N-ja
Nexho Ar me thone dynjaja
e kam shpin te namaz gjaja

Gjithmone kpucet m prishen te maja
Kush m'shef mu i hin hataja
Sepse kam gjyslykt e mdhaja
Ne pilaf m'ka xan sevdaja
Zakonisht Nexho m'thojne
Kam tre fmi por s'm bahet vone
Kam nje gru por nuk kam prone
Kam ne shpi une nje kukone
Kallabllek jena n shpi tone
Kam kushri ne amerike 
Qe i thosha mos me ik

E kam mar nusen pa prike
I kam tlinat pa lastik
Si kam pas shokt fanatik
Kam humor une me mimik
Ne ushqim un ty t'kam fikSe un t'ha nja 30 pjata
Sa ne shpi t'gerset shamata
Kur filloj une me val t'gjata
Ty me goj nuk t'flet kunata

Po e mbyll une kete rralle
E ma bani ju hallallME kujshi e mahall
E kur t'keni per mu mall
Me ndigjoni tjeter rallJu pershendet Nexho humori
Tash po vi kur t'mbaroj ZBORI

----------


## Davius

*U aratisen njehere nga burgu tre vajza nje brune nje floke kuqe dhe nje bionde.*

Ec e ec me vrape kur pane nje shtepi te braktisur. U futen brenda dhe u ngjiten ne catine e saj dhe pane qe kishte tre kanistra te medha. Per tu fshehur u futen brenda tyre dhe po rinin aty qe ti shpetonin policise. Pas pak mberiten policet ne shtepi dhe shefi i thote te kontrollojne rreth e rrotull. Nje polic shkoi ne cati dhe pa tre kanistrat, dhe i thote shefit se ketu jane tre kanistra. Shkundi qe te shikosh se mos ka gje brenda i thote shefi. Dhe polici e shkundi kanistren e brunes dhe ajo filloi te lehte dhe polici tha qe eshte nje qen. Pastaj shkundi dhe te dyten dhe flokekuqja mjaulliu keshtu qe polici tha eshte nje mace brenda. Shkundi te treten asnje zhurme. Nuk e di tha polici se c'ka ketu brenda. E shkundi prape dhe biondja tha: ka patate.

----------


## luka21

Sa qef i paske bjondet more Davius. Tani po tregoje nje barcalete.
Nje fshatare kishte nje kopesht me molle. Duke ardhur vedalle kopeshtit ve re se i kishin vjedhe disa molle dhe vendos ta ruaj. Nje nate duke qendruar ne erresiren e molleve sheh nje njeri qe hipen ne molle. I shkon nga pas dhe i kap fort t..at  dhe e pyet:
- Kush je?
Por hajduti nuk pergjigjej. Ai ja shterngon me shume dhe e pyet:
- Kush je po te them?
Por hajduti perseri nuk pergjigjej. Atehere fshatari ja shterngon akoma me shume e i thote :
 - Kush je fol.
- Ja- jam Lenc memeci - Ja kthen tjetri duke belbezuar.

----------


## Nico11

Ja nje barcolete per policet.

NJe dite polici e sheh nje prifte me biciklete dhe don patjeter ta gjoboj.

Ai e ndale priftin dhe e shiqon bicikleten,dhe i thote priftit qe munde largohet sepse krejt eshte ne regull.

Prifti i thote: normalisht qe eshte ne regull kur Zoti eshte cdohere me mua.

Atehere polici:aahhaa domethene dy veta qenkeni ne biciklete.Patjeter gjobe.



Ja edhe nje per policet.

Pyetje :perqeshje: se jane cdohere bashke dy polic.
Pergjigje:sepse njeri din vec te shkruaj,e tjetri vec te lexoj.

----------


## Davius

Keto vargje kane qarkulluar shume gjate neper webfaqet tona, pse te mos jene edhe ketu ne forum....

*Keto jane krejt (+18)*

*Kallu kallu Bullgari*  

Shkova në Bullgari me dy çanta n'krah 
Po ta lshoja rastin do t'ishte gjynah 
Pesdhjetë kondoma I mora me veti 
Do me erë banane, do me erë shërbeti 
I bleva edhe dy peshkira t'ri 
Një për mu rrezitë, një për mu fshi 
Te butiku 'Charlie" papuqet I pagova 
Mi la pak ma lirë e si shumë u gzova 
Dhe I nxorra biletat për Bullgari 
Unë me katër shokët e mi 
Të etur për sex dhe dashuri 
Sa shumë kemi vuajtur nga motrat shqiptare 
Që edhe me hangër buk iu vjen marre 
Që mendojnë se fantazia erotike 
Është simbol I shtëpive publike 

Dhe ta përmendin vetëm unazën e nusërisë 
Për dallim nga femrat e Bullgarisë 
Femrat tona janë të bukura me t'vërtetë 
Por të përzihen për gjithçka në jetë 
Deri sa I nxen të bjen gjuha në tokë 
Edhe pse vuajn nga "spaqivka" në kokë 
Pse organet duhet të shfrytzohen prore 
Këtë nuk e kupton gjinia femrore 
Nuk e kuptojnë se motoja e jetës 
Është""Të mos bëhesh katili I vetvetës" 
Disa të bëhen engjuj ndër sy 
E në anën tjër s'lanë zemra pa thy 
Disa edhe pse shkojnë me frajera ne pushime 
Kur kthehen në Kosovë dalin "Virgjine" 
Të gjitha këto na mundonin pa kufi 
Në zemrat tona plot dashuri 

Nuk na interesonin më gjërat e kota 
Donim të jetonim si krejt bota 
Duhej ta lironim epshin e rinisë 
Në zallin e bekuar të Bullgarisë 
Gjërat ndryshuan pak nga pak 
Tash turist dikur refugjat 
Dhe filluam një jetë nga fillimi 
Për dy javë sa zgjati pushimi 
Haresam te.ubovna si 
Ishin fjalët që I thonim pa kufi 
Njëra më pyeti "Arsimov Tarakovski" 
Ne razbirash makedonski? 

Ne razbiram se maqedon nuk jam 
Por një shqiptaro-amerikan 
Që jeton veq për lezet 
Pesë vjeqar I bamë synet 
Erdha këtu në Bullgari 
Si çdo shqiptar diçka me q. 
Ajo asesi nuk mund të besonte 
Se diçka e tillë na mungonte 
Kështu kaluan ditëtë e para 
Me shokët e mi duke bërë gara 
Cili po zen femra më shumë 
Cili po rrrin natën pa gjumë 
Nuk kish ditë e nuk kish natë 
Që se lypshim naj nafakë 
Edhe sikur të mos kishe fare "Halet" 
Rusja ta marojke vetë 
Dhe na kuptonin mirë 
Neve të shumvuajtur për birë

Vazhdon..........

----------


## Davius

Të ardhur nga Kosova e lirë 
Paramendone një natë të qetë 
Të flladitur nga puhia e lehtë 
Duke biseduar në gjuhën angleze 
Duke u knaqur me puthjet franqeze 
Duke pirë veq coca-cola 

Duke prekur çka të zen dora 
Dikush qëndronte afër detit 
Dikush bertitke prej sikletit 
Të gjitha këto as për hajgare 
Nuk do ti bënin me shqiptare 
Ndoshta janë të kota këto fjlalë 
Po bugarka loçkën ta kallë 
Kur të hypë përmi e të zhdryp apet 
Të duket se u ba termet

Të pushton pak ga pak 
Për një moment veq je cullak 
Çdo fjalë të duket e kotë 
Harron se ka tesha n'kët botë 
Përpak thashë ti ja fali 
Edhe papuqet nga Butiku "Charlie" 
Dha ja nisëm me u shtri 

Në peshkirin që e pata ble me u fshi 
Niher thash mos e ka triperin 
E po ja shoh sherrin 
Por e disha që I kam marrë me veti 
Kondomat me erë shërbeti 
Nuk dojsha ma me ndi 
Për standardin në Slloveni 
E për vullkanet në Japoni 
Dy tri herë në vesh I thash 
Iskash, iskash, iskash 

Ma nxejti barkin si furrë koftori 
Ma hoqi reumën ma mirë se doktori 
Kur I hini paralojës 
Më shkuan dy mukoza t'gojës 
Kur mi futi duart në flokë 
Thash m'ranë krejt mi qiti n'tokë 
O e kish pas rrokë me t'shtirë 
Çka ka me m'gjetë e disha mirë 
E mu sill me ni fore 

Desh m'pëlciti zorra qorre 
Kështu kaloj pushimi I ynë 
Shkova I hollë u ktheva I frymë 
Kallu kallu Bullgari 
N'qofsha gjallë apet do t'vi

----------


## Davius

*u pata nise me shku*  

u pata nise me shku nje dit n`germi 
thojshin po bohet si tyneher n`bugari 

atje te pishat n'bazen t'germise 
ja shkova ja kesh tuj u shashtrise 
5 ojro n`xhep e hygjym t`jom nise 

po nuk e di pse mu tek me shku 
kur une dy lidhje si kam me notu 

krejt shoqnia jem u paten habite 
qysh po rri veq n`beton tuj u rrezite 

mu n'teken qu e lage trupin pak 
e mos rri n`beton si apak 

nuk kisha tjeter qka me ba 
veq me hi n`bazen mu la 

nje shoqes tem n`vesh i thashe 
a mujna me hi mu la bashke 

jemi hi kadale e tuj u sterpike 
ajo nuk e dinte sa shume kisha frike 

por tu bo muhabet e tuj u llafose 
veq kur e kom pa veten tuj u fundose 

me pa veten tuj u myt ish ron 
thashe amon a ka kush qe m'pshton 

e ajo trullavica ma bojke shuje 
a une veq hina ner uje 

o zot e pasna pase deken sot 
n'shpi tem qe sa ska pase mort 

u paska shkru me dek n'bazen t'germise 
une i shumvujtni n`lulen e rinise 
e ja kam nise me kujtu nje mesim t'mjeksise 

mbytja ne uje-ndihma e pare 
a une se disha a jam dek a gjalle 

i kujtova ngjyrat e ylberit 
e kujtova fjalen e nderit te pionerit 

e kujtova tezen, hallen 
dajen e krejt mahallen 

e kujtova gjyshin tuj ma bo papa 
dhe gjyshen kur m`jepke mish e lakna 

i kujtova vujtjet e mija 
edhe noten pesshe nga gjeografia 

menova se per mua ska pshtim 
mu duk se e pashe edhe funeralin tim 

por ajo qe ma shtoi fuqine 
ishte kujtimi per dashurine 

m`erdh nje energji si as vet se di 
kur mu ka kujtu arshafi n`bugari 
mollat sherbetke n`poloni 
e kumpirat me lesh n`turqi 
he ti kam dhon vetit me ton fuqi 

diqysh menzi dola n'siperfaqe 
e t'ja ngjes shoqes tem per faqe 
por e kisha shume veshtire 
se m`shkojke dora hygjym en bir 
e s'mujsha me u kape mire 

por ma vone une pata fat 
e t'ja ngjes per c*cen e djatht 

dikush tash kish me thane 
se si `pate ftyre' 
por une e gjeta veten ne natyre 

nuk kish kush qe m'dane prej c*ces 
me mi pas lshu edhe krejt shkijet e Mitrovices 

ajo bertitke e kajke me lot perpjet 
se menojke qe po ja nuki c*cen krejt 

por une e kisha vetum nje deshire 
qe ta kapi c*cen sa ma mire 

e mos ta lishoj kurr prej dore 
c*cen e omel si molle vjeshtore

----------


## Davius

Dy femije jane ulur ne sallen e pritjes te nje laboratori ne pritje per te bere analizat. Nje nga dy kalamajt qan me te madhe.
Pse qan? E pyet tjetri
Sepse duhet te bej analizat e gjakut, dhe do me shpojne me nje gjilpere ne gisht.
Ma ka thene vellai im me i madh
Ne ate moment edhe kamalani tjeter fillon te qaje
Po ti pse qan? - pyet tjetri
Sepse duhet te bej analizen e urines

=============================================

Alo, shtepia Beqiri, eshte zoti Beqiri ne shtepi?
- Jo, babi nuk eshte ne shtepi.
- Po zonja Beqiri?
- As mami nuk eshte ne shtepi. jam vetem me motren.
- Atehere me kalo motren te lutem.
Pak disa minutash ne pritje, vajza kthehet tek telefoni.
- Zoteri, me vjen keq po nuk mund te te kaloj motren, provova deri tani dhe nuk e nxjerr dot nga djepi

==============================================

----------


## Davius

==============================================

Ne klase mesuesja pyet nxenesit : 
-Ne nje peme jane 5 zogj.Nje gjahtar qellon me çifte dhe vret 3 zogj.Sa zogj mbeten ne peme?
-2 zogj mesuese ,pergjigjet nje nxenes
-Bravo e gjete thote mesuesja
Nje nxenes tjeter ngrihet dhe e kundershton :
-Ne peme nuk mbeti asnje zog mesuese se u tremben nga zhurma Mesuesja e vene ne pozite mendohet pak dhe i thote: bravo me pelqen llogjika qe perdor.
Po ky nxenes thote:
-Ta them edhe une nje probleme mesuese?
-Thuaje ia kthen mesuesja
-Jane 3 femra duke ngrene akullore,e para e lepin me majen e gjuhes e dyta me gjithe gjuhen dhe e treta e fut akullore ne goje, cila nga keto te treja eshte e martuar?
-Ajo qe e fut te gjithe akulloren ne goje -thote mesuesja
Jo mesuese, ajo qe ka unaze te gishti, por gjithsesi me pelqen llogjika qe ndjek.

==================================================  ====

----------


## Davius

==================================================  ======

Nje cift kishte dale xhiro bashke me djalin e tyre. Diku me larg, djali shikon nje grumblull me njerez dhe behet kurioz te shkoje atje.
- Kot mblidhen njerezit sot. - i thote i ati. Por djali insiston: 
- Epo shko atehere, - i thote perseri i ati, - por mos u vono! 
Atje ishte nje femer qe ishte mbytur. Sapo e kishin nxjerre, e meqe ishte ashtu nudo, polici i kishte vene kapelen e tij ne vendin intim. Djali e pa dhe u kthye tek prinderit.
- Cfare kishte atje? - pyeti i ati. 
- Kishte te drejte babi! Kot ishin mbledhur. Ishte nje grua qe po bente nje polic.

==================================================  =======

 Nje djale i vogel e kishte marre zakon qe te thithte gishtin e madh te dores.E ema per ta trembur i tha: 
-Mos bej ashtu, se te gjith femijet qe thithin gishtin shendoshen teper. 
Djali u tremb dhe e harroi zakonin. 
Pas disa kohesh duke kaluar rruges nena dhe djali takuan nje grua shtatzene.
Djali me te shpejte u hodh dhe tha: 
-Ahaaaaa , un e di ca ke bere ti qe je shendosh kaq shume.

==================================================  ========

----------

